# Consulta sobre emerge y compilacion de archivos

## lanstat

Saludos, estuve buscando un sistema que fuera netamente compilacion y para mi suerte me tope con gentoo.

Esta son mis consulta.

1.- En el sistema emerge hay alguna manera de ver las direcciones de descarga de las dependecias de un archivo?

Por ejemplo si coloco "emerge wine" (el caso es que no cuento con internet   :Crying or Very sad:  ) me sale la primera dependecia con un error de fallo de conexion mostrandome los diferentes servidores de descarga del archivo. Y lo que hago es copiar las direcciones e ir a un cyber y descargarla para luego seguir con la siguiente lo cual es muy tedioso.

2.- Si instalo una aplicacion por metodo standart (osea ./configure etc..) emerge reconoce el archivo que instale?

3.- Como hago para usar parametros en la instalacion de una archivo por via emerge (en el caso que quiera darle opciones al compilador y eso)?

Eso seria todo.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> Saludos, estuve buscando un sistema que fuera netamente compilacion y para mi suerte me tope con gentoo.

 

Bienvenido/a al club  :Very Happy: 

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> Esta son mis consulta.
> 
> 1.- En el sistema emerge hay alguna manera de ver las direcciones de descarga de las dependecias de un archivo?
> 
> Por ejemplo si coloco "emerge wine" (el caso es que no cuento con internet   ) me sale la primera dependecia con un error de fallo de conexion mostrandome los diferentes servidores de descarga del archivo. Y lo que hago es copiar las direcciones e ir a un cyber y descargarla para luego seguir con la siguiente lo cual es muy tedioso.

 

Si, usando --pretend --verbose --fetch te muestra todas las posibles ubicaciones de descarga por paquete:

```
emerge -pvf wine

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab 

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://keihanna.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2 http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-1.1.28.tar.bz2
```

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> 2.- Si instalo una aplicacion por metodo standart (osea ./configure etc..) emerge reconoce el archivo que instale?

 

No, no lo reconoce. Descargate todos los paquetes a compilar y copialos a /usr/portage/distfiles. Estando los archivos en su lugar emerge se encarga de todo.

Siempre se puede instalar a mano, pero portage no tiene forma de conocer que está instalado, en donde y por que con lo que a la larga no te traerá mas que problemas...

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> 3.- Como hago para usar parametros en la instalacion de una archivo por via emerge (en el caso que quiera darle opciones al compilador y eso)?
> 
> Eso seria todo.
> 
> Saludos

 

Por medio del archivo /etc/make.conf.

Te vendría bien leer:

Introducción al sistema portage

Manual de instalación sin red de Gentoo

Salud!

----------

